# AbsoluTTe issue 31 articles needed



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Looking for articles for absoluTTe - will be needing to work on material soon. This issue needs to come out well in advance of EvenTT12. So if you fancy doing a write up please see the guidelines in the sticky above amd send it over ASAP.

Cheers,
John


----------

